# Introducing a new puppy to an existing dog



## veronica (Jun 12, 2011)

Hello everyone!

I'm excited to say in about 2 wks my little Mona will be coming home. We are all excited but a part of me is Freaking Out! You see we've always had 2 dogs (Skye, Weimy and Mia, Mastiff) but about a month ago my Weimy,Skye past away (9.5 years old) :'( Mia and Skye got along great! Skye was the older sister, the Pac leader and Mia was the follower. I feel Mia will be ok w/Mona but I guess it's natural to feel a bit concerned since Mia is 120 pounds and may get a bit jealous.

Any suggestions on how I should do the fist introduction??? All your help and suggestions will be greatly appreciated!

Warmest Regards,
Veronica


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Veronica,

Suggest a long walk away from the house. With one person walking your existing dog and you walking (or carrying) the new pup. Make it so they interact away from home turf. Find neutral area where they can get used to each other off-leash.

Feed in different rooms. Food will be a big issue along with toys.

Have the pup sleep in a crate. Each should have their own "quiet" area where they can get away.


Hope that is of some help.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/05/three-vizslas-meet-great-dane-at-beach.html

Rod
http://redbirddog.blogspot.com


----------



## veronica (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks Rod!! Friday is the day!!! Nervous, excited, happy!! I can't wait! I'll let you know how the introduction goes!

Hoping all is well!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Good luck today Veronica. Remember to be in charge, control the area and watch closely their interaction. 

The more you can get them tired the better.

Rod


----------



## veronica (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm proud to say the introduction went well! ;D 

I took Rod's advise and a some info I found on the internet...

This is what I did...

My husband took Mia/other dog for a long walk.... While I introduced Mona/9wk old Vizsla to her new home environment. Once Mia got back I placed Mona in the Crate. Mia was super curious and laid hersself by the crate. After about 20 minutes we opened the crate door. Mia was very gentle and little Mona was so excited to meet her big sister! ;D Thank God!!

Thank you Rod!! Appreciate your advice and help! I still monitor them with the toys and food! 

This is the website I was referring to:

http://www.wikihow.com/Introduce-a-New-Dog-to-Your-House-and-Other-Dogs

Also this is a video of Mona with Mia on there 4th day...

http://youtu.be/f-Z_lOpoy3A

Very happy with my little Mona! Great addition to our family! In the process of training her now..

Warm Rgds,
Veronica


----------



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

Loved your video Veronica. Thanks for sharing it. I am about to go through this myself. I have done it before but never with vizslak. It will definitely be interesting but I am so ready for this new chapter in my life to begin.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Mona and Mia. Great names for a couple neat dogs. Looks like they are getting along well.

Happy times ahead.

Rod


----------

